# need help asap!



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I am shopping at wal Mart right now, I have come across a package of chickengizzards and a package of pork neck bones, are these ok to feed to my babies?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Gizzards yes, I have never fed pork neck bones, but can't see why not. I have fed lamb necks before with no trouble.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you! I think my babies are really going to love me when I get home!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wouldn't feed anything made in China


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol, no these are 100% us meat.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

So long as the bones are not dehydrated - I never feed dehydrated bones because imo they're as bad as cooked in that they can & do splinter into very, very sharp pieces and the bone goes super hard/brittle.

Not sure about your gizzards over there, but if it was gizzards here, it'd only be the chook's digestive system which would be full of crap grain husks in the form of nutritionally bankrupt man-made pellets. 

Unless there's actual organs in there I wouldn't have thought the entrails wouldn't have much nutritional value but Tracy would know better on that.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Completely raw they are eating now and the absolutely love it!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

These were so cheap, if I keep finding deals like this I may just switch over to 100% raw!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad they enjoyed them! Brody likes pork neck bones alot and chicken gizzards are a yummy chewy snack.  Sounds like your kids hit the jackpot.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh good, I was a little worried about them chewing in the neck bone. Chica is devouring hers, and Guillermo is guarding his with his life!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Yumm...Bon Appetite!


----------

